# تختار مين يمسح دمعتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## sosana (7 يونيو 2008)

*من تختار ليمسح ........ دمعتك؟؟؟*

من تختار ليمسح ........ دمعتك؟؟؟ 


جميعنا نتعرض لمواقف تجبر دموعنا على السقوط


تواجهنا بعض الصعوبات فنجد دموعنا تشق طريقها


البعض منا لايريد أن يرى الغرباء دموعه لأي سبب كان


والبعض منا يريد أناس معينين

والبعض لا يريد أن يرى دموعه أحد مهما كان قريباً له.....


ولكن أنتــــــــــم من تختارون ؟؟؟؟


•₪₪•أمــــــــــك•₪₪•




المنبع المتدفق من الحنان الصادق المعطاء الذي لا يعرف التزييف أو الخداع...
أمك ستمسح دمعتك كما كانت تمسحها حينما كنت صغيراً حينما تشكو لها وتبكي,,ستحضنك
فأنت في نظرها مهما كبرت طفلاً بحاجة لرعايتها.....


•₪₪•أبــــــاك•₪₪•


سيمسح دمعتك بكل حب ,,,سيمسك بيديك ويسمعك كلمات لم تسمعها من أحد غيره سيتردد صداها في ذاكرتك وسيعطيك الأمل بالحياة في بضع نصائح يوجهها لك....



•₪₪•أختك•₪₪•


ما أروع حنان الأخت ,,,ما أروع الأخت حين تمسح كفوفها على وجنتيّ أختها أو أخيها فحنان الأخت دائماً أشبه ما يكون بحنان الأم....


•₪₪•أخـــاك•₪₪•


حينما يستطيع الأخ أن يمسح دموع أخيه أو أخته فإن ذلك أروع وأنبل وأعظم إحساس ...فالأخ يشعر بحنان رفيقه وصديقه الصدوق والأخت تشعر بعطف سندها وعضيدها...
ما أجمـــــــــله من إحساس..


•₪₪•المحب•₪₪•


يشاركك آلامك وأحزانك كما يشاركك أفراحك
سيضع كفيه تحت عينك ليتلقى دموعك دمعة دمعة
سيحضنهـــــــا..ولن يسمح لها بالسقوط على الأرض لأنها تكون غالية عليه..
سيمسح دموعك بالتأكيد ولن يسمح لأي كائن بإراقة دموعك مرة أخرى ..فهي بالنسبة له
قطرات من دم......


•₪₪•الصديق•₪₪•


كما يقال : الصديق وقت الضيــــق
صديقك سيمسح دموعك وسيشاركك أحزانك
وسيسدي لك النصح وسيغدق عليك بوفاءه
حينما يكون صديقاً صدوقاً..
ستكون يديه قادرة على مسح دموعـــــك


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: من تختار ليمسح ........ دمعتك؟؟؟*


طبعا انا احتاج لكل ما قولتي
ولكني احتاج لربي اكثر لكي يمسح دمعتي
فبرغم احساس الاخرين الا انهم لم يشعرون ما بداخلي غيره
وبعد كدا بيقولوا مفيش حد يسمح دموعك غير ايدك
وميرسي علي الموضوع الرائع جدا
ربنا يباركك يا قمرنا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: من تختار ليمسح ........ دمعتك؟؟؟*

كل الاشخاص الالى ذكرتيهم 
لانى بالفعل مش هقدر استغنى عن واحد فيهم 
بس الهى هوه الوحيد الالى هيكون حنون عليا انوا يمسحلى دمعتى 
مرسىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## sarsor (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد: من تختار ليمسح ........ دمعتك؟؟؟*

*اشكرك على هذه الكلمات النابعه من القلب لكنى مع رأى نيفين حيث ان المسيح هو اكثر الناس استطاعه باحتضاننا ومسح دموعنا واحزاننا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: من تختار ليمسح ........ دمعتك؟؟؟*

اكييد هلجأ لالهنا ومخلصنا اللى مالناااش غيره ..ميررررسى يا sosana ومنتظرين المزيد من المواضيع الجميله .


----------



## ميرنا (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: من تختار ليمسح ........ دمعتك؟؟؟*

فعلا ولا واحد من دول يمكن فيهم اللى ممكن يحس بيا وفيهم لااء بس ربنا مش هيسمعنى بس ولا هيمسح دمعى بس لكن هيعلمنى ويسمعنى وهيتصرف فى الكلام اللى قلته ​


----------



## sosana (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: من تختار ليمسح ........ دمعتك؟؟؟*

ميرسي ليكو كلكم على الردود الجميلة دي


----------



## النهيسى (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: من تختار ليمسح ........ دمعتك؟؟؟*

الموضوع رائع شكرا ليك

 اننى ارى من يمسح دموعى هو البدايه والنهايه  ,,,, الرب يسوع ,,,

صلى لاجلى


----------



## dodi lover (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: من تختار ليمسح ........ دمعتك؟؟؟*

ان المحب المحب للسير نحوكم     :      تراة يرجع عنكم خائب الدهر


طبعا الحبيب الذى نحبة نحن نتمنى عندما نكون فى هذة المواقف لاحضان الحبيب الذى تنسينا كل شــــــــئ


ولكن أين هــــــــــــــو؟!!! 


ايوجد حبيب فى هذة الايااام



اما عن الرب فنحن نحتاج الية فى كل وقت........​


----------



## sosana (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: من تختار ليمسح ........ دمعتك؟؟؟*

ميرسي ليك يا النهيسي و ليك يا خالد على ردكم الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## engy_love_jesus (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: من تختار ليمسح ........ دمعتك؟؟؟*

*اختار ربى والهى لانى افتقد كثيرا جدا من هولاء الاشخاص

وربنا يباركك يا سوسنة على مواضيعك ياقمر *


----------



## MarMar2004 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: من تختار ليمسح ........ دمعتك؟؟؟*

طبعا ربنا في الاو قب كل الناس دول 
واللي ذكرتيهم مقدرش استغني عنهم بس اكتر الناس اللي ممكن ابكي قدامهم هو الحبيب
مرسي كتير يكي وربنا يبارك حيتك ونريد المزيد


----------



## sameh7610 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: من تختار ليمسح ........ دمعتك؟؟؟*

*موضوع جميل سوسنا

بس هو الهى الوحيد اللى يقدر يمسح دمعتى

ميرسى ليكى كتير​*


----------



## sosana (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: من تختار ليمسح ........ دمعتك؟؟؟*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *اختار ربى والهى لانى افتقد كثيرا جدا من هولاء الاشخاص
> 
> وربنا يباركك يا سوسنة على مواضيعك ياقمر *



ربنا يعوضك يا انجي
وميرسي يا قمر لردك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sosana (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: من تختار ليمسح ........ دمعتك؟؟؟*



marmar2004 قال:


> طبعا ربنا في الاو قب كل الناس دول
> واللي ذكرتيهم مقدرش استغني عنهم بس اكتر الناس اللي ممكن ابكي قدامهم هو الحبيب
> مرسي كتير يكي وربنا يبارك حيتك ونريد المزيد



*ميرسي يا مرمر على ردك الجميل ده
وربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر*


----------



## sosana (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: من تختار ليمسح ........ دمعتك؟؟؟*



sameh7610 قال:


> *موضوع جميل سوسنا
> 
> بس هو الهى الوحيد اللى يقدر يمسح دمعتى
> 
> ميرسى ليكى كتير​*



ميرسي ليك يا سامح على ردك و مرورك الجمال اووي
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*من تختار ليمسح ........ دمعتك؟؟؟ 


جميعنا نتعرض لمواقف تجبر دموعنا على السقوط


تواجهنا بعض الصعوبات فنجد دموعنا تشق طريقها


البعض منا لايريد أن يرى الغرباء دموعه لأي سبب كان


والبعض منا يريد أناس معينين

والبعض لا يريد أن يرى دموعه أحد مهما كان قريباً له.....


ولكن أنتــــــــــم من تختارون ؟؟؟؟


•₪₪•أمــــــــــك•₪₪•




المنبع المتدفق من الحنان الصادق المعطاء الذي لا يعرف التزييف أو الخداع...
أمك ستمسح دمعتك كما كانت تمسحها حينما كنت صغيراً حينما تشكو لها وتبكي,,ستحضنك
فأنت في نظرها مهما كبرت طفلاً بحاجة لرعايتها.....


•₪₪•أبــــــاك•₪₪•

سيمسح دمعتك بكل حب ,,,سيمسك بيديك ويسمعك كلمات لم تسمعها من أحد غيره سيتردد صداها في ذاكرتك وسيعطيك الأمل بالحياة في بضع نصائح يوجهها لك....



•₪₪•أختك•₪₪•


ما أروع حنان الأخت ,,,ما أروع الأخت حين تمسح كفوفها على وجنتيّ أختها أو أخيها فحنان الأخت دائماً أشبه ما يكون بحنان الأم....


•₪₪•أخـــاك•₪₪•

حينما يستطيع الأخ أن يمسح دموع أخيه أو أخته فإن ذلك أروع وأنبل وأعظم إحساس ...فالأخ يشعر بحنان رفيقه وصديقه الصدوق والأخت تشعر بعطف سندها وعضيدها...
ما أجمـــــــــله من إحساس..


•₪₪•المحب•₪₪•


يشاركك آلامك وأحزانك كما يشاركك أفراحك
سيضع كفيه تحت عينك ليتلقى دموعك دمعة دمعة
سيحضنهـــــــا..ولن يسمح لها بالسقوط على الأرض لأنها تكون غالية عليه..
سيمسح دموعك بالتأكيد ولن يسمح لأي كائن بإراقة دموعك مرة أخرى ..فهي بالنسبة له
قطرات من دم......


•₪₪•الصديق•₪₪•

كما يقال : الصديق وقت الضيــــق
صديقك سيمسح دموعك وسيشاركك أحزانك
وسيسدي لك النصح وسيغدق عليك بوفاءه
حينما يكون صديقاً صدوقاً..
ستكون يديه قادرة على مسح دموعـــــك*​


----------



## kalimooo (3 ديسمبر 2008)

> المنبع المتدفق من الحنان الصادق المعطاء الذي لا يعرف التزييف أو الخداع...
> أمك ستمسح دمعتك كما كانت تمسحها حينما كنت صغيراً حينما تشكو لها وتبكي,,ستحضنك
> فأنت في نظرها مهما كبرت طفلاً بحاجة لرعايتها...



كلام جميل جدااااااااا وصح هابي
شكرااااااااا ليكي على الموضوع الرائع اختي
سلام المسيح​


----------



## twety (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*كلام فوق الرائع ياملاكنا*
*بجد جمييييييييل جدا *
*انا احترت الصراحه*
*بس انا عن نفسى لما بعيط*
*بحس ان مفيش غير ابويا السماوى هو اللى بيمسحلى دموعى*
*او هو اللى برتاح معاه*
*ولو ان كل الاختيارات اللى قولتيها حلوة ومريحين*
*بس وجهه نظر بقى *

*ميرسى ياغاليه*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك *


----------



## totty (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*



			•₪₪•أمــــــــــك•₪₪•




المنبع المتدفق من الحنان الصادق المعطاء الذي لا يعرف التزييف أو الخداع...
أمك ستمسح دمعتك كما كانت تمسحها حينما كنت صغيراً حينما تشكو لها وتبكي,,ستحضنك
فأنت في نظرها مهما كبرت طفلاً بحاجة لرعايتها.....


•₪₪•أبــــــاك•₪₪•

سيمسح دمعتك بكل حب ,,,سيمسك بيديك ويسمعك كلمات لم تسمعها من أحد غيره سيتردد صداها في ذاكرتك وسيعطيك الأمل بالحياة في بضع نصائح يوجهها لك....



•₪₪•أختك•₪₪•


ما أروع حنان الأخت ,,,ما أروع الأخت حين تمسح كفوفها على وجنتيّ أختها أو أخيها فحنان الأخت دائماً أشبه ما يكون بحنان الأم....

​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*كلمااااااااااات رااااااااااائعه بجد اووووووووى

ميرسى لحضرتك جدااااااااا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 ديسمبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> *
> •₪₪•أمــــــــــك•₪₪•
> 
> 
> ...





*اكيد مفيش احن من الأم

بتحس علي طول من غير ما نشتكي وحنانها كتير 

موضوع رااائع جدااا

مرسي ليكي هاابي أنجل​*


----------



## happy angel (29 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> كلام جميل جدااااااااا وصح هابي
> شكرااااااااا ليكي على الموضوع الرائع اختي
> سلام المسيح​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكليموو*​


----------



## happy angel (29 يناير 2009)

twety قال:


> *كلام فوق الرائع ياملاكنا*
> *بجد جمييييييييل جدا *
> *انا احترت الصراحه*
> *بس انا عن نفسى لما بعيط*
> ...



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​


----------



## happy angel (29 يناير 2009)

totty قال:


> *كلمااااااااااات رااااااااااائعه بجد اووووووووى
> 
> ميرسى لحضرتك جدااااااااا*​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​


----------



## happy angel (29 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *اكيد مفيش احن من الأم
> 
> بتحس علي طول من غير ما نشتكي وحنانها كتير
> 
> ...



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك يامايكل*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يناير 2009)

موضوع راااااااائع يا هابى ​
ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (30 يناير 2009)

شكرا هابى انجل
على الموضوع الرائع
رغم افضل ان ادمعت امسح دموعى بيدى
ودمتى بود​


----------



## happy angel (8 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع يا هابى ​
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (8 أغسطس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا هابى انجل
> على الموضوع الرائع
> رغم افضل ان ادمعت امسح دموعى بيدى
> ودمتى بود​


----------



## just member (9 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوعك رائع يا امى *
*بس انا فينى مشكلة *
*انى مو ببكى *
*ووقت البكى بكون لوحدى *
*يعنى تقريبا هيك مو بختار حدا*
*شكرا الك يا امى العزيزة*
*موضوع جميل*​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (12 أغسطس 2009)

*عندما تبكى من يمسح دمعتك !!*

جميعنا نتعرض لمواقف تجبر دموعنا على السقوط
تواجهنا بعض الصعوبات فنجد دموعنا تشق طريقها
البعض منا لايريد أن يرى الغرباء دموعه لأي سبب كان
والبعض منا يريد أناس معينين
والبعض لا يريد أن يرى دموعه أحد مهما كان قريباً له.....


ولكن أنتــــــــــم من تختارون؟؟؟؟

الام

المنبع المتدفق من الحنان الصادق المعطاء الذي لا يعرف التزييف أو الخداع...
أمك ستمسح دمعتك كما كانت تمسحها حينما كنت صغيراً حينما تشكو لها وتبكي,,ستحضنك
فأنت في نظرها مهما كبرت طفلاً بحاجة لرعايتها....

الاب
سيمسح دمعتك بكل حب ,,,سيمسك بيديك ويسمعك كلمات لم تسمعها من أحد غيره
سيتردد صداها في ذاكرتك وسيعطيك الأمل بالحياة في بضع نصائح يوجهها لك....


الاخت
ما أروع حنان الأخت ,,,ما أروع الأخت حين تمسح كفوفها على وجنتيّ أختها أو أخيها
فحنان الأخت دائماً أشبه ما يكون بحنان الأم....


الاخ

حينما يستطيع الأخ أن يمسح دموع أخيه أو أخته فإن ذلك أروع وأنبل وأعظم إحساس ...
فالأخ يشعر بحنان رفيقه وصديقه الصدوق والأخت تشعر بعطف سندها وعضيدها...
ما أجمـــــــــله من إحساس..

الحبيب
يشاركك آلامك وأحزانك كما يشاركك أفراحك
سيضع كفيه تحت عينك ليتلقى دموعك دمعة دمعة
سيحضنهـــــــا..ولن يسمح لها بالسقوط على الأرض لأنها تكون غالية عليه..
سيمسح دموعك بالتأكيد ولن يسمح لأي كائن بإراقة دموعك مرة أخرى ..فهي بالنسبة له
قطرات من دم......
الصديق
كما يقال : الصديق وقت الضيــــق
صديقك سيمسح دموعك وسيشاركك أحزانك
وسيسدي لك النصح وسيغدق عليك بوفاءه
حينما يكون صديقاً صدوقاً..ستكون يديه قادرة على مسح دموعـــــك


ولكن أنتــــــــــم من تختارون؟؟


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: عندما تبكى من يمسح دمعتك !!*

الاختيار صعب 
لان جميع ماذكرتهم لهم معزه خاصه عند كل انسان 
فلا استطيع الاختيار لاكن سأختار الجميع 
موضوع جميل يا كيرلس 
ميررررررسى ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (13 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: عندما تبكى من يمسح دمعتك !!*

لمنبع المتدفق من الحنان الصادق المعطاء الذي لا يعرف التزييف أو الخداع...
أمك ستمسح دمعتك كما كانت تمسحها حينما كنت صغيراً حينما تشكو لها وتبكي,,ستحضنك
فأنت في نظرها مهما كبرت طفلاً بحاجة لرعايتها....

بالحقيقة الام بكف والباقي بكله مجتمعا بكف

لا حنان كحنان الام  فحناناها لا يوصف

اكيد بختار الام وليس معناه ان اتخلى عن  الباقي 

انما السؤال هكذا

شكرا كيرلس


----------



## zezza (13 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: عندما تبكى من يمسح دمعتك !!*

مش عارفة ........ بس متهيالى انى هروح لبابا هو اقرب انسان ليا و بيفهمنى كويس خالص 
موضوع جميل اخويا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أغسطس 2009)

*تم الدمج بسبب التكرار​*


----------



## mora22 (21 أغسطس 2010)

*مـن تختار ليمسح دمـــعــــتـــــك؟؟؟؟*

مـن تختار ليمسح دمـــعــــتـــــك؟؟؟؟

جميعنا نتعرض لمواقف تجبر دموعنا على السقوط
تواجهنا بعض الصعوبات فنجد دموعنا تشق طريقها
البعض منا لايريد أن يرى الغرباء دموعه لأي سبب كان
والبعض منا يريد الناس معينين
والبعض لا يريد أن يرى دموعه أحد مهما كان قريباً له..
ولكن أنتــــــــــم من تختارون؟؟؟؟



أمــــــــــك
المنبع المتدفق من الحنان الصادق المعطاء الذي لا يعرف التزييف أو الخداع...
أمك ستمسح دمعتك كما كانت تمسحها حينما كنت صغيراً حينما تشكو لها وتبكي,,ستحضنك
فأنت في نظرها مهما كبرت طفلاً بحاجة لرعايتها



أبــــــاك
سيمسح دمعتك بكل حب ,,,سيمسك بيديك ويسمعك كلمات لم تسمعها من أحد غيره
سيتردد صداها في ذاكرتك وسيعطيك الأمل بالحياة في بضع نصائح يوجهها لك



أختـــــك
ما أروع حنان الأخت ,,,ما أروع الأخت حين تمسح كفوفها على وجنتيّ أختها أو أخيها 
فحنان الأخت دائماً أشبه ما يكون بحنان الأم



أخـــاك
حينما يستطيع الأخ أن يمسح دموع أخيه أو أخته فإن ذلك أروع وأنبل وأعظم إحساس ...
فالأخ يشعر بحنان رفيقه وصديقه الصدوق والأخت تشعر بعطف سندها وعضيدها...
ما أجمـــــــــله من إحساس


الحبيــــــــب
يشاركك آلامك وأحزانك كما يشاركك أفراحك 
سيضع كفيه تحت عينك ليتلقى دموعك دمعة دمعة
سيحضنهـــــــا..ولن يسمح لها بالسقوط على الأرض لأنها تكون غالية عليه..
سيمسح دموعك بالتأكيد ولن يسمح لأي كائن بإراقة دموعك مرة أخرى ..فهي بالنسبة له
قطرات من دم



الصديــــــــق
كما يقال : الصديق وقت الضيــــق
صديقك سيمسح دموعك وسيشاركك أحزانك
وسيسدي لك النصح وسيغدق عليك بوفاءه
حينما يكون صديقاً صدوقاً..
ستكون يديه قادرة على مسح دموعـــــك




و أجمل الدموع هي عين بكت من خشية الله 


أي من هؤلاء
ستختـــــــــار ليمسح
دمــعــتـــــــــــــــــكــ؟؟؟؟؟



سؤال جميل ....... بصراحة أختار ((( نفسي )) ا

أمسح دموعي بنفسي أفضل لأن الشكوى لله أفضل من البشر .

_ إلى الله أشكو لا إلى الناس إنني ارى الأرض تبقى و الأخلاء تذهب


----------



## روزي86 (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مـن تختار ليمسح دمـــعــــتـــــك؟؟؟؟*

موضوع جميل يا قمر ومميز

وحقيقي محدش بيمسح دمعتي غير ربي وحبيبي يسوع

تسلم ايدك


----------



## النهيسى (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مـن تختار ليمسح دمـــعــــتـــــك؟؟؟؟*

موضوع جميل جداا ... ليس لى سواه الهى وسيدى يسوع ماسحا لدموعى وأحزانى​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مـن تختار ليمسح دمـــعــــتـــــك؟؟؟؟*

*اكيد طبعا مخلصي الصالح يسوع المسيح*
*ومن بعده هيكون*
*



الحبيــــــــب

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> * يشاركك آلامك وأحزانك كما يشاركك أفراحك *
> * سيضع كفيه تحت عينك ليتلقى دموعك دمعة دمعة*
> * سيحضنهـــــــا..ولن يسمح لها بالسقوط على الأرض لأنها تكون غالية عليه..*
> * سيمسح دموعك بالتأكيد ولن يسمح لأي كائن بإراقة دموعك مرة أخرى ..فهي بالنسبة له*
> * قطرات من دم*



*موضوع جمييييييل جدا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مـن تختار ليمسح دمـــعــــتـــــك؟؟؟؟*



mora22 قال:


> أي من هؤلاء
> ستختـــــــــار ليمسح
> دمــعــتـــــــــــــــــكــ؟؟؟؟؟





*نفسي ثم نفسي 

شكرا مورا ع موضوعك​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مـن تختار ليمسح دمـــعــــتـــــك؟؟؟؟*

اكيد ربي ومخلصي يسوع
وبعده يكون 

الـحـبـيــــــب
يشاركك آلامك وأحزانك كما يشاركك أفراحك 
سيضع كفيه تحت عينك ليتلقى دموعك دمعة دمعة
سيحضنهـــــــا..ولن يسمح لها بالسقوط على الأرض لأنها تكون غالية عليه..
سيمسح دموعك بالتأكيد ولن يسمح لأي كائن بإراقة دموعك مرة أخرى ..فهي بالنسبة له
قطرات من دم .

مرسي للموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك يا قمر

​


----------



## mora22 (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مـن تختار ليمسح دمـــعــــتـــــك؟؟؟؟*



روزي86 قال:


> موضوع جميل يا قمر ومميز
> 
> وحقيقي محدش بيمسح دمعتي غير ربي وحبيبي يسوع
> 
> تسلم ايدك



ميرسى روزى لمرورك


----------



## mora22 (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مـن تختار ليمسح دمـــعــــتـــــك؟؟؟؟*



النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل جداا ... ليس لى سواه الهى وسيدى يسوع ماسحا لدموعى وأحزانى​



ميرسى لمرورك نهيسى نورت الموضوع


----------



## mora22 (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مـن تختار ليمسح دمـــعــــتـــــك؟؟؟؟*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *اكيد طبعا مخلصي الصالح يسوع المسيح*
> *ومن بعده هيكون*
> 
> *موضوع جمييييييل جدا*​


ميرسى روكا لورورك الجميل​


----------



## mora22 (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مـن تختار ليمسح دمـــعــــتـــــك؟؟؟؟*



mikel coco قال:


> *نفسي ثم نفسي
> 
> شكرا مورا ع موضوعك​*



انا حاسه يا مايكل انك منطوى 
او مريت بتجربه ضيقتك


----------



## mora22 (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مـن تختار ليمسح دمـــعــــتـــــك؟؟؟؟*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> اكيد ربي ومخلصي يسوع
> وبعده يكون
> 
> الـحـبـيــــــب
> ...



ميرسى لمرورك الجميل ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مـن تختار ليمسح دمـــعــــتـــــك؟؟؟؟*


أي من هؤلاء
ستختـــــــــار ليمسح
دمــعــتـــــــــــــــــكــ؟؟؟؟؟



سؤال جميل ....... بصراحة أختار ((( نفسي )) ا

واانا بصراحه هختار المنديل :new6::fun_lol:
موضوع حلو يا مورا شكرا ليكى
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مـن تختار ليمسح دمـــعــــتـــــك؟؟؟؟*



mora22 قال:


> انا حاسه يا مايكل انك منطوى
> او مريت بتجربه ضيقتك





*منطوي مفتكرش واسالي اللي يعرفني كويس
تجربه واحده بس قولي حقل تجارب
الحمد لله ع كل حاجه​*


----------



## mora22 (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مـن تختار ليمسح دمـــعــــتـــــك؟؟؟؟*



hero mena gerges قال:


> أي من هؤلاء
> ستختـــــــــار ليمسح
> دمــعــتـــــــــــــــــكــ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



لو اختر المنديل يبقى خليك صريح وقول الكم  
هو انت بتشترى مناديل اصلا:t30:


----------



## mora22 (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مـن تختار ليمسح دمـــعــــتـــــك؟؟؟؟*



mikel coco قال:


> *منطوي مفتكرش واسالي اللي يعرفني كويس
> تجربه واحده بس قولي حقل تجارب
> الحمد لله ع كل حاجه​*​



ماده واضح من ردك فى كذا موضوع وممكن يكون التجارب من الاصدقاء
عموما عايزه اقولك حاجه انا عن نفسى مريت بتجارب متتعدش 
بس فى النهايه بصمت لانى عارفه ان ربنا هيعوضنى 
زى ما هيعوضك
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## rana1981 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*يسوع طبعا 
يا رب انت الوحيد الشاعر بألمي هلا يا ريت تحضني وتشيل كل حزني من قلبي​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*أختار أيدى 
:t30:*​


----------



## انريكي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

طبعا اول شي اختار ربي يسوع المسيح وبعدا اختار 

•₪₪•المحب•₪₪•


يشاركك آلامك وأحزانك كما يشاركك أفراحك
سيضع كفيه تحت عينك ليتلقى دموعك دمعة دمعة
سيحضنهـــــــا..ولن يسمح لها بالسقوط على الأرض لأنها تكون غالية عليه..
سيمسح دموعك بالتأكيد ولن يسمح لأي كائن بإراقة دموعك مرة أخرى ..فهي بالنسبة له
قطرات من دم......


موضوع اكثر من جميل

تسلم ايدك 

الرب يباركك


----------

